# What is KATA?



## Manny (May 29, 2013)

Sorry to bother you but I had a very dificult chat with a karate sensei about Kata. I know what kata is but I want to know about you, what do you think is kata?

Manny


----------



## Janina (May 29, 2013)

Manny said:


> Sorry to bother you but I had a very dificult chat with a karate sensei about Kata. I know what kata is but I want to know about you, what do you think is kata?
> 
> Manny



Hi Manny,
there is actually already great thread going on about Kata on this karate forum.

Here´s link to that discussion:

How to Understand a Kata?

-Janina


----------



## spaced (Jun 3, 2013)

Or just use Google!!!!


"Protect Traditional Karate...Strive To Reach The Essence Of Goju Ryu...Never Give Up"


----------

